# 2 New Crowntails



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I named the white one Casper like the ghost.  I don't have a name for the second one. The second one is a Walmart rescue and I got Casper at Petco. I couldn't get a really good picture of Casper because he likes to hide under the plant. I just noticed when I was looking at the pictures of my second one that he has some stringy stuff on his tail, will this come off? I'm thinking it was on him and since he was in that tiny cup he didn't have much room to flare to get it off? Also, when I got him his body was clear and he didn't have much color because he was so stressed out and look at him now! :shock: Enjoy the pictures. :-D


----------



## PetsGalore (Oct 22, 2009)

Your second one is gorgeous!! My boyfriend would love him.. the darker coloured bettas seem to attract him lol. I would name him Vladimir.


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

I can't believe that second one was clear, with barely any color...there's no way!!! He's beautiful. I think Casper is cute, he just needs to come out and say hi


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, Casper's still shy. I got him yesterday so I think he'll come around in a couple days.  I know!! He just had a little color on his fins and than it was like WHAM when he calmed down, I couldn't believe it.lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are both beautiful!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Gorgeous! I second Vladmir!


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

There's a character in my online comic named Vladamir 
He hasn't appeared yet though


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh they are both handsome! But that second one Wow he is awsome.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW!! They are sooo awesome!!

I'm waiting for ChristinaRoss to see the white CT..... LOL


----------



## charliehasacola (Oct 29, 2009)

GORGEOUS fish. I love Casper.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omg! i love the 2nd one!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

The first one looks so adoreable and the second one looks scary lol.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree with PetsGalore. Vladimir is the perfect name


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

Lol I love them


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

LOVE these 2!!!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Christina  I ended up calling the second one Poseidon. My sister wanted to name him and thought that fit him.lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thats a cool name


----------



## betabettafish (Jul 3, 2011)

your second one is amazing =)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous boys! I LOVE the first, though. He's so cute. <3


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

*cough2yearsoldcough*


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

They're both awesome! I don't think I have ever seen a light colored ct before, but I am still new to bettas lol.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Aww! I love the first one.. LUCKY FIND!


----------

